# Cat fishing on the Ohio river Saturday night



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Lets see how it goes?


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

All ready caught one and missed one in 5 mins I will have a pic up soon


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[ame]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7184428692/[/ame]


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7184554494/[/ame]


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Missed two more!!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7184787702


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7184763360


[ame]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7184766648/[/ame]

16.75

[ame]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7184769388/[/ame]

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Let me know if you can see the fish???


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

I can't see em. Flicker wants me to log in


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

You can use a yahoo account


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7185023748/[/ame]


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/GE33ao

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/ZimE9j

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Zz5503

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/39W2mw

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/8W90Ly

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/236tf1

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/9Q80Dn

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/5t7U3R

[ame]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7184554494/[/ame]

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/eK0jcQ


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/L46AYq


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Let me know if you can see the latest pictures? I tried to make where you don't have to sign in to see them.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

This is all but 1 one of the fish me and a buddy caught Saturday evening and we got a lot more bites but could not catch them. 

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7216/7184766648_a584ba6594_z.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7086/7184554494_384272e074_z.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7228/7184428692_ec61e48427_z.jpg
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5238/7184763360_ea975e0cbf_z.jpg
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5115/7184769388_3987cd46b8_z.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7071/7184787702_791865e996_z.jpg
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5315/7184832818_6dbcd455f9_z.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7240/7184921374_1a483f6e75_z.jpg
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5272/7185023748_f9c7ff36b3_z.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7082/7185163132_ea58ce21a8_z.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7185301718_fbd9bc6f75_z.jpg

Let me know if you cant see them.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I could see the pics in the last post. Looks like a fun evening! That was a nice wiper in the one pic for sure. What did you pick the wipers up on?


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Cut shad I believe but the only other thing we caught anything on is blue gills and I know one the small flat was on a goldie but I think 9 of the 12 was on cut shad.


----------

